
Did I just get hacked? - TimWolla
http://superuser.com/questions/1034137/did-i-just-get-hacked
======
jmnicolas
I'm currently configuring a personal Debian server and found out that I made
all the mistakes the OP did : ssh is still on port 22, authentication with a
password instead of keys, weak password for root, short user names (2 letters)
etc ...

This is discouraging.

